# Venison Roast



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2018)

That marvelous lunch of Grilled Greek Lamb Pockets wasn't enough, just an appetizer for dinner if you will.
My son wanted a repeat of my Banging Brined Bacon Venison Roasts,
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/banging-brined-bacon-venison-roasts.271641/
So last night I took a couple of Venison Roasts and put them into a nice brine.

*Brine*
_1gal water
1.5C kosher salt
.5C seasoned salt
2T mixed peppercorns
3T dried onion
2T granulated garlic
3 bay leaves, whole dried
1T each, dried/crushed, sage, thyme, rosemary and whole celery seed
Bring all to boil for 2 minutes, stir well and then cool to room temp.
_







Then after lunch I pulled them out, rinsed them, applied some EVOO and rub then I wrapped them in bacon, with a final dusting of rub.













Then it was into a 275°-300° smoker with a mix of Hickory and Cherry.
I cooked them to an IT of 140°, then pulled foiled and toweled for a nice long rest.
And that is where they're currently at awaiting dinner.


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 14, 2018)

Wow!  Busy day on your pit!  Making me hungry!  Lol 
Looks great!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2018)

celticgladiator said:


> Wow!  Busy day on your pit!  Making me hungry!  Lol
> Looks great!


Thanks CG, appreciate it.
Not real busy, plenty of time spent on the couch watching TV and otherwise being lazy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2018)

Man you sure do put out some amazing plates of vittles. 

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 14, 2018)

Dang, Chile. That’s looks amazing. Plated pics, or it didn’t happen.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2018)

Okay, I re-learned two lessons in one today.
1) Don't foil wrap to rest anything bacon wrapped 
It steams the bacon soft, grrrrr, and the IT rises way too much, as in it continues to cook.
I knew this... I'm claiming an early senior moment.

Instead of looking like this












It looked like this












Still tasted great, and the brine meant it was moist-n-juicy.
And it was tender too, went real nice next to a salad.


----------



## myownidaho (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey, look at that. Chile is human! :confused: o_O :D


----------



## mike5051 (Jul 14, 2018)

Hang in there Chile!  You'll get the hang of this if you keep trying!  :D

Mike


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 14, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Hey, look at that. Chile is human! :confused: o_O :D





mike5051 said:


> Hang in there Chile!  You'll get the hang of this if you keep trying!  :D
> 
> Mike


LMAO  :rolleyes:
I turn 50 in August, I hope this doesn't become problematic.  :eek:


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> I turn 50 in August,


I turn 50 in December ! ,,, 8 years ago .


----------



## disco (Jul 14, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> Okay, I re-learned two lessons in one today.
> 1) Don't foil wrap to rest anything bacon wrapped
> It steams the bacon soft, grrrrr, and the IT rises way too much, as in it continues to cook.
> I knew this... I'm claiming an early senior moment.
> ...


Tsk. You should send the rest to me to deal with. It is the least I can do.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 15, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> I turn 50 in December ! ,,, 8 years ago .


Okay ol'man.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 15, 2018)

disco said:


> Tsk. You should send the rest to me to deal with. It is the least I can do.


LoL... I know right, just pay S/H, thanks Disco.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 15, 2018)

Looks Great, John!!:)

Personally I like them both.
I'd compromise, and Split the difference!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 15, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, John!!:)
> 
> Personally I like them both.
> I'd compromise, and Split the difference!!
> ...


Thanks a lot for the *Like* Bear.

LoL... But, but, but it's not picture perfect and I'm an overly retentive perfectionist.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 15, 2018)

Well I know you wanted them a little rarer, but it sounds like they turned out good anyway!
We all screw up from time to time.
Heck last week I was making a new appetizer and it turned out so bad that we couldn't even eat one bite.
Even the turtles & fish in my backyard wouldn't eat it.
Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 15, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Well I know you wanted them a little rarer, but it sounds like they turned out good anyway!
> We all screw up from time to time.
> Heck last week I was making a new appetizer and it turned out so bad that we couldn't even eat one bite.
> Even the turtles & fish in my backyard wouldn't eat it.
> Al


Heh, not my first and not my last screw up, and that's for sure.


----------



## mattkm (Aug 31, 2018)

So Chile, if you were to do these again, what would you do different?  Everything the same except the wrap and rest?  I have some venison roasts I'm going to cook up this weekend I think, and was thinking of trying this recipe with them.


----------



## chilerelleno (Aug 31, 2018)

Yes, everything the same without the wrap/rest.
The first time I did them like this was great, the second time was ruined by the wrap/rest.
And I'd pull them at an IT of 135'-140'.

Looking forward to seeing your cook.


----------



## mattkm (Aug 31, 2018)

Awesome, thanks!
I'll try to remember to take some pictures.


----------

